# Scraping Popcorn over stairs



## brvpaint (Jan 5, 2021)

This will be my first time scraping popcorn over stairs and wondering how everyone does this. I plan on setting up my scaffolding on the stairs but am terrified of how difficult this is going to be. How else am I going to be able to get my festool Planex up there??


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

If it's been brushed & rolled in the past, it'll be a much bigger PITA. Also worth checking whether or not it contains asbestos, since you'd need to have the proper licensing if it did. For all other situations, I'll just plastic off walls with 3mil, plastic floors with 6 mil, pump spray hot water, let it soak for 10-15 min, pump spray again right before removing, then take broad knives and putty knives to it; constantly pre-soaking the next area to be scraped so that something is always ready. For really big surfaces, I've even used my airless with FFLP tip to spray hot water on it. In warmer weather, I'll also add a little soap to the water so it doesn't dry out as quick. 

I could see the benefit of using the Planex though, especially on ceilings which were rolled in the past, which are notoriously difficult to remove by pump-spraying water & scraping. In those situations though, if you didn't have a Planex, scoring the popcorn deep enough for water to penetrate is key, (just like stripping wallpaper).

After the scraping is done, unmask walls, roll up plastic from floors, then repair as needed to prepare for texture, (if any), or topcoat, (if smooth).


----------



## brvpaint (Jan 5, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> If it's been brushed & rolled in the past, it'll be a much bigger PITA. Also worth checking whether or not it contains asbestos, since you'd need to have the proper licensing if it did. For all other situations, I'll just plastic off walls with 3mil, plastic floors with 6 mil, pump spray hot water, let it soak for 10-15 min, pump spray again right before removing, then take broad knives and putty knives to it; constantly pre-soaking the next area to be scraped so that something is always ready. For really big surfaces, I've even used my airless with FFLP tip to spray hot water on it. In warmer weather, I'll also add a little soap to the water so it doesn't dry out as quick.
> 
> I could see the benefit of using the Planex though, especially on ceilings which were rolled in the past, which are notoriously difficult to remove by pump-spraying water & scraping. In those situations though, if you didn't have a Planex, scoring the popcorn deep enough for water to penetrate is key, (just like stripping wallpaper).
> 
> After the scraping is done, unmask walls, roll up plastic from floors, then repair as needed to prepare for texture, (if any), or topcoat, (if smooth).


Yeah, it hasn't been painted which is nice. I'm really familiar with the scraping process itself but just not sure how to do this over stairs. Wondering what the best way is to safely and efficiently get it done on a 17ft ceiling that is over an entry way and stairs.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

brvpaint said:


> Yeah, it hasn't been painted which is nice. I'm really familiar with the scraping process itself but just not sure how to do this over stairs. Wondering what the best way is to safely and efficiently get it done on a 17ft ceiling that is over an entry way and stairs.


Post pics for best answers. I'm sure you've been in enough entries with stairs & vaulted ceilings to know that one solution will not solve all problems. Scaffolding, ladder jacks & plank, ladders with adjustable feet & Pivit, etc., etc. Lots of smart dudes here who I'm sure could offer insight as to your specific situation once they see the specifics.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Little Giant


----------



## brvpaint (Jan 5, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Post pics for best answers. I'm sure you've been in enough entries with stairs & vaulted ceilings to know that one solution will not solve all problems. Scaffolding, ladder jacks & plank, ladders with adjustable feet & Pivit, etc., etc. Lots of smart dudes here who I'm sure could offer insight as to your specific situation once they see the specifics.


I regret that I dont have good pictures of the stairs themselves but I'll draw it out after my job today. Good advice, thanks.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Honestly, there's no advice that can be recommended for accessing difficult areas. And that's because most members here are likely not qualified to build certifiable scaffolding, staging, etc. All we can do is provide what worked for us, and that could be anything from simple blocks of wood, ladders, planks and rope to expensive professional scaffold installations, or rental lift equipment; along with a lot of courage...or recklessness. Whatever the case may be. 

If the Fear Meter reaches the Red Zone, call in professional support. But make sure you have buy in with the customer.


----------

